# Mix water with royal canine?



## Jackiechan (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi, been using the green / junior royal canine, and the breeder didn't mix with water. He's 13 weeks old tomorrow, should I mix with water, and if so how much?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There is no hard and fast rule - some pups prefer with water, some prefer it dry - try it and see what your pup likes. At 13 weeks he should be fine eating it dry if he is happy with it like that. Is he only just coming to you?


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi our 14 week old puppy is on the green Junior Royal Canin food and he has always had it dry as that was how the breeder gave it to him. When we took him to the vet for a check up, shortly after getting him, the vet asked what food he was on as he said you couldn't get anything better. Hope you are enjoying your new puppy? We are just coming out of the biting teething stage, thank goodness.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmmm as to the vet saying you can not get any better food I would have a look at the reviews https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory


----------



## Jackiechan (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi thanks for your help, he seems fine with dry, I was just worried as he had some runs when he first came to us, been on antibiotics etc. And he's fine now.

14 weeks and teething is over already?? I thought it lasted much longer?


----------

